# Glock accuracy



## yakfish

I recently bought a Glock 23c in .40 cal. so far I have put about 150 rounds through it and I can't seem to hit anything. I have mostly been shooting from about 10-15 yards and I can't get any kind of group. I can put this gun down and pick up something else and get groups all day. I'm not sure if it is me, the ammo or the gun. do these gun have a certian break in period before they are accurate? each time I have had it out I made sure to clean it well when I was finished. 

I don't know what else to do. I bought it because Glocks have a reputation of being well built and very reliable. Any help wil be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sporty

Are those 150 rounds all the same ammo? You might try different brands/loads until you find out what she likes.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

sporty said:


> Are those 150 rounds all the same ammo? You might try different brands/loads until you find out what she likes.


I agree and maybe you just need to get a little more comfortable with the gun.


----------



## littleking

i get 3-4" groups at 20yds with my g19


----------



## Muskyman

littleking said:


> i get 3-4" groups at 20yds with my g19


Same here with my G27. Just keep at it and as stated before, keep looking for the right ammo. I have had various Glocks thru the years with no problems. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## yakfish

I have been using winchester ammo maybe thats all it is I will try something else. I don't think its that I'm not comfortable with the gun because I can pick somone else's gun that I have never shot before and get decent groups. Maybe ammo is my problem. do you have any suugestions as to what brand works best for your glock?
Thanks


----------



## dakotaman

I'd be willing to bet it's more you than the gun. Have someone watch you who is knowledgeable and have them check your grip as well. The gun also may not fit your hand well. Maybe too small?? A different ammo may help but practice will improve your groups the most.


----------



## ezbite

i own 3 glocks, 23(my baby ), 27 and 35, all .40cals and i get my best grouping/performance with the winchester white box 180 grain FMJ. ive shot some competitions with the G35 and all i shot was the winchester. hits very hard down range and lays down the big steel plates with single hits. there all i shoot thru the glocks, even have them in my carry weapon. i cant remember ever having any problems at all with this ammo, i get it at the gun show by the case. 150 rounds wont even warm mine up. keep shooting, shooting, shooting, the groups will come.

you know to shoot ONLY jacketed ammo thru the glock. lead solids will foul up the barrel to danger levels.


----------



## angler69

I have g 17,34,35,and new 21sf all shoot really good on win. white box.
alot of new glock shooters have trouble with glocks trigger at first. not grouping or low and left groups have heard that cor-bon match ammo is really good thru a glock but at double the price of reg ammo, just buy w.w.box and practice. after you shoot 1st shot do not let out compleatly on the trigger. just let out until it resets(it will click) and then press. this gets rid of alot of triger travel might help groups


----------



## Guest

Have you shot a Glock befor or another weapon with the trigger similar to a glock? Some people have problems with glocks tigger is the extra lever in the middle of the trigger. I know I had problems with a XD by Springfield (simular tigger setup). You just might need for pratice. Also make sure you are not regripping the gun each time you fire it, that will affect your grouping.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I've never had any problems shooting any kind of ammo out of my 17C.

In all the years I've owned it, I've never had stovepipe, or jam of any kind.

It's also the most accurate pistol I have ever owned.


----------



## rippin lip

i agree with het - own about 8 pistols and my glock 17 is my favorite, most accurate on just about any ammo. 17 round clips and night sights, love it


----------



## C J Hughes

I have a glock 17 which I can't hit a house with ,which makes me think that is the reason for the 17 round clip maybe just maybe you might nick what you are shooting at . I gave it to my son he can't hit anything with it either .


----------



## Brad617

There is a lot you can do. One is practice dry firing the gun (obviously check and recheck to make sure empty). One of the best things you can do is replace the trigger spring with a lighter one. Best to take to dealer to do this but it should be fairly cheap 20 - 30 dollars. It will take a while to get use to the double action style trigger. Good luck.


----------



## littleking

Brad617 said:


> There is a lot you can do. One is practice dry firing the gun (obviously check and recheck to make sure empty). One of the best things you can do is replace the trigger spring with a lighter one. Best to take to dealer to do this but it should be fairly cheap 20 - 30 dollars. It will take a while to get use to the double action style trigger. Good luck.


i would not modify a trigger if you intend to carry it. as for a shooter... I would not want some "expert" trying to make me look like a "gun nut" just looking for someone to shoot, in a court of law; in case I actually have to shoot someone.


----------



## dakotaman

> i would not modify a trigger if you intend to carry it. as for a shooter... I would not want some "expert" trying to make me look like a "gun nut" just looking for someone to shoot, in a court of law; in case I actually have to shoot someone


I couldn't disagree more!!!!! The only way that would ever come in to play is on the ammo you use. It's best to use factory loaded ammo or what your local PD uses. If that were so, Than I guess a guy carrying a .45 is more of a 'gun nut' than one that carries a 9mm?? What if your carry gun has 15 rounds vs. 6??? Does that make you a 'gun nut'???? If you have night sights than I guess that means you were 'planning' on getting robbed and shooting someone in self defense at night. As a carry gun I want it to perform flawlessly at it's best. If that takes a trigger job, or any other improvement, then I'm all for it. Out of curiosity, do you have your CCW license?? If so what is your choice of carry?



> One is practice dry firing the gun


I totally agree. It establishes muscle memory which will allow you to shoot better and establish trigger control. Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## BigChessie

> I couldn't disagree more!!!!! The only way that would ever come in to play is on the ammo you use. It's best to use factory loaded ammo or what your local PD uses. If that were so, Than I guess a guy carrying a .45 is more of a 'gun nut' than one that carries a 9mm?? What if your carry gun has 15 rounds vs. 6??? Does that make you a 'gun nut'???? If you have night sights than I guess that means you were 'planning' on getting robbed and shooting someone in self defense at night. As a carry gun I want it to perform flawlessly at it's best. If that takes a trigger job, or any other improvement, then I'm all for it. Out of curiosity, do you have your CCW license?? If so what is your choice of carry?


Very well said.


----------



## BigV

I shoot allot; I also shoot on a regular basis with a US Customs firearms instructor. One of the first mistakes shooters make when shooting a firearm with a long trigger pull is to put their finger too far into the trigger housing and pull the trigger using the index finger at or close to the first knuckle. This causes (usually) the gun to be pulled to the right and down. Do a simple exercise. Just hold your empty hand like you going to fire your weapon. Watch your index finger at the first knuckle as you simulate pulling the trigger. It will pull the gun to the right and usually low as well. Using the fatty portion of your index finger halfway between the tip of your finger and the first knuckle is usually the best (sweet) spot. Some great suggestions have already been posted. Dry firing exercises are great to create muscle memory *(as stated before MAKE SURE YOUR WEOPON IS NOT LOADED FIRST)*, also having someone knowledgeable in shooting watch you is a good idea as well. I would doubt that ammo selection has much to do with it, as once you dial in your sights the ammo you use will only have a small effect of shot placement at such a close range. Also try shooting at around 10 to 12 feet (that&#8217;s how close a self defense situation will most likely be) and see if you shot placement improves. I don&#8217;t profess to be an expert by any means, but perhaps some of these suggestions will help.


----------



## ezbite

if it is in fact a trigger pull problem, there is a drop-in product called "3.5 pound connector" it's a small piece of steel that reduces the amount of trigger pull to 3.5 pounds. this will reduce to amount of muzzle movement when pulling the trigger. it is very easy to install and cost about $25.00 

be warned, if you install this product you will have a very light trigger and will need to get used to it. i have had doubles go off when i did not intend to do so. i installed them in 2 of my glocks. i think it does help in accuracy.

you can get them at these sites

www.bluepress.com

www.magills.com


----------



## angler69

If you want to go with a new drop in trigger group Glockmeister.com sells a "stock competion trigger package" ($62) that is nothing more the a polised up trigger group with the 3.5 conector just got mine for my new G21SF and its nice, not to light not to heavy, just right


----------



## WCO217RET

I WAS A POLICE FIREARMS INSTRUCTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS AND ALSO A CERTIFIED GLOCK ARMORER AND INSTRUCTOR. tHERE ARE THREE BASIC GLOCK TRIGGERS DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU DESIRE BUT ALMOST WITHOUT EXCEPTION IF YOU ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH ACCURATE SHOOTING IT IS IN THE TRIGGER PULL THE TRICK TO SHOOTING A GLOCK IS DO NOT RELEASE THE TRIGGER THE ENTIRE WAY WHEN FIRING MULTIPLE SHOTS. JUST RELEASE THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOU FEEL IT ENGAGE AGAIN IF YOU ALLOW THE TRIGGER TO RETURN THE ENTIRE LENGTH THEN YOU HAVE TO PULL IT THE ENTIRE LENGTH BACK TO SHOOT THE NEXT ROUND WHICH HAS A SERIOUS EFFECT ON SIGHT PICTURE AND GROUPS. DO NOT LOOK AT THE SIGHTS UNDER 7YDS JUST PUT THE FRONT SITE ON WHAT YOU WANT TO HIT AND YOU WILL AUTOMATICLLY HIT WHERE YOU ARE LOOKING. WHEN YOU START TO INCREASE THE YARDAGE THEN YOU SHOULD TAKE TIME TO LINE UP THE SIGHTS BUT ONLY PRATICE AND MORE PRATICE WILL MAKE YOU A GOOD SHOT. iF YOU ONLY SHOOT A BOX OR TWO A MONTH THEN YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS BEING PROFICENT. DRY FIRE IN FRONT OF A MIRROR IS GOOD PRATICE


----------



## BigV

WCO217RET said:


> I WAS A POLICE FIREARMS INSTRUCTOR FOR TWENTY YEARS AND ALSO A CERTIFIED GLOCK ARMORER AND INSTRUCTOR. tHERE ARE THREE BASIC GLOCK TRIGGERS DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU DESIRE BUT ALMOST WITHOUT EXCEPTION IF YOU ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH ACCURATE SHOOTING IT IS IN THE TRIGGER PULL THE TRICK TO SHOOTING A GLOCK IS DO NOT RELEASE THE TRIGGER THE ENTIRE WAY WHEN FIRING MULTIPLE SHOTS. JUST RELEASE THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOU FEEL IT ENGAGE AGAIN IF YOU ALLOW THE TRIGGER TO RETURN THE ENTIRE LENGTH THEN YOU HAVE TO PULL IT THE ENTIRE LENGTH BACK TO SHOOT THE NEXT ROUND WHICH HAS A SERIOUS EFFECT ON SIGHT PICTURE AND GROUPS. DO NOT LOOK AT THE SIGHTS UNDER 7YDS JUST PUT THE FRONT SITE ON WHAT YOU WANT TO HIT AND YOU WILL AUTOMATICLLY HIT WHERE YOU ARE LOOKING. WHEN YOU START TO INCREASE THE YARDAGE THEN YOU SHOULD TAKE TIME TO LINE UP THE SIGHTS BUT ONLY PRATICE AND MORE PRATICE WILL MAKE YOU A GOOD SHOT. iF YOU ONLY SHOOT A BOX OR TWO A MONTH THEN YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS BEING PROFICENT. DRY FIRE IN FRONT OF A MIRROR IS GOOD PRATICE


WCO217RET, Welcome to The Forum!!
Please do us a huge favor
Please do not type in CAPITOL LETTERS, as doing so is the same as yelling when posting information in a forum.
Thanks!!


----------



## ezbite

BigV said:


> Please do not type in CAPITOL LETTERS, as doing so is the same as yelling when posting information in a forum.


a police firearms instructor for 20 years, maybe he is yelling.lol. 

welcome WOC217RET


----------



## WCO217RET

Sorry Gentlemen I am new to this and I appreciate the correction, I really like this website and hope to be a valuable member as I have spent my life in law enforcement. Yes many times I have felt like shouting on the range and in fact have when men do not listen to something that could save their lives or their partners. Looking forward to posting and appreciate any advice you have. Thanks


----------



## Fishin' Coach

I used to be a police officer before I went back to school to be a teacher... When IU went to the Academy (1993-4) Auto were first gaining acceptance as the norm we had to "qualify" with a baretta 92, a Glock, and a SW 357 wheel gun, In my limited experience, I had the hardest time with the glock because of how much lighter it was compared to the other 2. If you have any "bad Habits" i felt that the gun magnified it. again maybe that was just my experience...


----------



## Bigun

Balance a 50 cent piece on the front sight and do dry fire drills, That will show you in a big hurry if you have a trigger issue. 

As far as modifying the trigger, The trigger in my HK USP was modified within its first 200 rounds by Dave Spaulding when I was in the police academy. I carry it every day, it has several thousand rounds (Probably close to 15 by now) through it, and since its first couple hundred rounds has never malfunctioned or failed to go bang when I pulled the trigger. es you can modify a trigger and still have a reliable and safe gun that carries with it no more liability then any other gun.


----------



## TomC

I love the triggers on my glocks. I have a 22c that i carried on duty and my wife has a 22 that is decked out for competition. Both have the 3.5lb trigger and a little extra done. Its been thru 12 years of actual police use and many times to the ranges and no problems out of either yet.


----------



## Campohio

yakfish said:


> I recently bought a Glock 23c in .40 cal. so far I have put about 150 rounds through it and I can't seem to hit anything. I have mostly been shooting from about 10-15 yards and I can't get any kind of group. I can put this gun down and pick up something else and get groups all day. I'm not sure if it is me, the ammo or the gun. do these gun have a certian break in period before they are accurate? each time I have had it out I made sure to clean it well when I was finished.
> 
> I don't know what else to do. I bought it because Glocks have a reputation of being well built and very reliable. Any help wil be appreciated.
> Thanks


I have 4 Glock’s. Gen 2 G17, Gen 4 G26, Gen 4 G19 and a G19X. I have always considered that they are accurate right out of the box. Make sure your grip is consistent and trigger finger placement is consistent and correct. Slow patient trigger pull. Maybe you have already done this, just trying to help. Practice your trigger pull on dry fire practice at home.


----------



## Campohio

ezbite said:


> if it is in fact a trigger pull problem, there is a drop-in product called "3.5 pound connector" it's a small piece of steel that reduces the amount of trigger pull to 3.5 pounds. this will reduce to amount of muzzle movement when pulling the trigger. it is very easy to install and cost about $25.00
> 
> be warned, if you install this product you will have a very light trigger and will need to get used to it. i have had doubles go off when i did not intend to do so. i installed them in 2 of my glocks. i think it does help in accuracy.
> 
> you can get them at these sites
> 
> www.bluepress.com
> 
> www.magills.com


I agree with you. Have installed the 3.5 on all of my Glock’s accept for my 19X. Range time and trigger practice will help him. I also do the 25cent trigger job on all of mine. The polished surfaces help.


----------



## fastwater

Campohio,
I guarantee you that Ezbite will gladly talk to you all night long about Glocks...
...but you re-energized an old thread from 2008.


----------



## Campohio

fastwater said:


> Campohio,
> I guarantee you that Ezbite will gladly talk to you all night long about Glocks...
> ...but you re-energized an old thread from 2008.


My bad, been a long day.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Know that feeling.


----------



## loweman165

Feel free to go over to Ezbites thread and talk about how fantastic the Glock is, thats one thread that will NEVER go away. 
Gotta warn you tho, there's a gang of grouchy old men over there that might not feel the same way about the beloved Glock. For some odd reason they are fascinated with boat anchors?? Stange as it sounds, its true.


----------



## G.lock

Well this is coming from a hardcore 1911 guy.
I have Glock G27, I had the trigger bar replaced by a Glock certified armorer with a 4 1/2 lb. bar.
It's a tack driver, not just for a subcompact,any size.
I do think there's a learning curve for this style trigger.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> *Feel free to go over to Ezbites thread and talk about how fantastic the Glock is, thats one thread that will NEVER go away. *
> Gotta warn you tho, there's a gang of grouchy old men over there that might not feel the same way about the beloved Glock. For some odd reason they are fascinated with boat anchors?? Stange as it sounds, its true.


PS...Campohio...That thread is always good for some laughs.
Especially when the glocketeers talk about how their plastic pea shooters shoot better than 1911's.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> PS...Campohio...That thread is always good for some laughs.
> Especially when the glocketeers talk about how their plastic pea shooters shoot better than 1911's.


 GLOCK is better


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> GLOCK is better


^^^See Campohio...that's what I'm talkin about.

Campohio...do me a favor and watch the clip below.
While you're watching it...think how this movie would have sounded if'n Glocks were made back in that era:








Billy The Kid kills a bounty hunter


This is a scene from the film Young Guns 1 where Billy The Kid tricks a bounty hunter and kills him. It's my favourite scene although you can't actually say that Billy does anything noble in it :D.




kzclip.com





How sad would it have sounded if'n instead of Joe Grant sayin to Billy the Kid...
"you know iron boy"...
he would have said...
"You know plastic boy"


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

glock 43x 15 yards good enough for me


----------



## Evinrude58

If you want to hit the broad side of a barn get a Glock. If you want to hit a smaller target get gun. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## loweman165

Evinrude58 said:


> If you want to hit the broad side of a barn get a Glock. If you want to hit a smaller target get gun. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Anytime you want to put your best against my G34. Talkings easy.


----------



## Evinrude58

I actually own 2 Glocks in my armory. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## loweman165

Evinrude58 said:


> I actually own 2 Glocks in my armory. 😁 😁 😁


You didn't build them out of Legos did you?


----------



## Evinrude58

Naw, the grandkids did.😁😁😁 I just pick on Glocks because I like giving EZ a hard time. They are a tool that is as good as the hand that holds them and that goes for most guns. Not that I can afford to fire it but my favorite weapon to shoot is my 1975 Steyr MPi 69.


----------



## loweman165

Evinrude58 said:


> Naw, the grandkids did.😁😁😁 I just pick on Glocks because I like giving EZ a hard time. They are a tool that is as good as the hand that holds them and that goes for most guns. Not that I can afford to fire it but my favorite weapon to shoot is my 1975 Steyr MPi 69.


I know, I'm just bust'in chops and stirring the pot


----------



## Campohio

fastwater said:


> PS...Campohio...That thread is always good for some laughs.
> Especially when the glocketeers talk about how their plastic pea shooters shoot better than 1911's.


1911’s are one of the best pistols ever made. Comparing one gun against another is not my cup of joe. A lousy trigger pull can screw up the credibility of a gun is what I’m hearing. The amount of Glock’s in service around the world speaks for itself. I can easily hit the door handle on that broad side of that barn.


----------



## Popspastime

Besides their just dammed sexy..


----------

